# circuito de disparo TCA785



## pelon (Oct 18, 2010)

hola a todos en el foro; mi consulta es la siguiente : necesito implementar un circuito rectificador monofasico tipo puente semicontrolado y totalmente controlado con carga resistiva pura y lo mismo pero para una carga R-L. 
los tiristores a utilizar son el modelo TYN604 ahora mi problema es que necesito un circuito que me premita comprobar el correcto funcionamiento del C.I TCA785(para comandar el disparo de los tiristores). por mas que leo y leo el datasheet de este componente, no logro entenderlo bien.

les agredeceria si alguien me pudiera guiar en esto de la prueba del TCA. 

el integrado lo encontre en proteus pero la verdad nose que circuito deberia simular para probar su correcto funcionamiento.
gracias


----------



## ugo (Nov 28, 2010)

por lo que entiendo quieres controlar un par de thyrstores en antiparalelo y cotrolar el angulo de face para eso se neceita ena tarjeta electronica


----------

